# Wrinkles & Fine Lines



## jasmin02 (Feb 28, 2020)

I've been thinking about getting Botox for a while now. I've tried a few creams, some quite expensive and have had varying results. I have quite a creased forehead and I think I look older than I am.   If I do take the plunge and get the injections, will my frown lines come back stronger if I don't repeat the treatment? I don't want to be stuck in a ritual of using Botox every few months and I don't want to be looking even worse if take a long break from treatment.   Has anybody had the injections only once or a few times? Can you decide not to have Botox again after the first time and be OK?


----------



## Superhot (Jun 9, 2020)

I am at that age where wrinkles are appearing, there is some discolouration on my skin and  I experience drier skin.

Call me vain, but as a woman, I still want to look good.  Not only to the opposite sex (who doesn’t?) but also for my self-esteem.

So can wrinkles and fine lines be reduced?


----------



## mdainstitute (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes, they can.


----------



## belle73 (Oct 3, 2020)

mdainstitute said:


> Yes, they can.


How? I need to know as well.


----------



## LeadingLady (Oct 3, 2020)

Wrinkles and fine lines can be reduced. You will have to experiment with various creams and serums to see what works for you.


----------



## April Blake92 (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes, We can remove wrinkles and fines with the help of Botox treatment.
I'm in my early 20s, and my skin gets worse day by day. I have started using night moisturizer and eye cream daily and a retinol cream a few times a week, but it doesn't work for me, and the skin has been getting worse. My forehead lines seem to be getting bigger than usual. So I'm a bit upset and share the situation with my friend. She recommended a Botox injection for me. Now I'm looking pretty good and young. In my opinion, you can also try out this treatment to remove wrinkles


----------



## annag38.nyc (Nov 21, 2021)

I think that embracing botox is the most rational way to do it. The lines and wrinkles that form in the skin because of muscular contractions can only be eradicated with a neurotoxin. there is no real other remedy for that.


----------



## annag38.nyc (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi Jasmin, here's what happens based on my experience. Starting with botox injections will be an eternal circle so to speak, which you won't be able to break. However, there is no other way to stop the wrinkles from developing or reversing the damage already done. I have been doing botox injections for a few years now and what I've noticed is that the intervals between injections are getting longer, so I can now do it essentially 2-3 times a year instead of 4-6 times a year. If you only do it once and never do it again nothing bad will happen and your skin will just resume its aging process but from a delayed timepoint. Most of my friends who tried it can not imagine their lives without it now, with the exception of a few lucky ones whose muscles are very weak, and hence the wrinkles are not that deep.


----------



## angelica242nyc (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi all, I always wanted to get bigger lips, but I have a limited budget. I found out that you can possibly self inject with this Hyaluron pen tool. 
Has anyone ever used it and if yes how did you like it?


----------



## pilgrim (Dec 15, 2021)

If we talk about wrinkles and fine lines, then many time it is observed that they are closely related to each other. With the time fine lines get converted into wrinkles. 

It happens because our skin looses firmnes and elasticity.
To reduce or treat the wrinkles you can make use of different skin products like serums, moisturiser, sunscreen.
These products will help your skin to recover faster.


----------



## janellerowie (Dec 16, 2021)

pilgrim said:


> If we talk about wrinkles and fine lines, then many time it is observed that they are closely related to each other. With the time fine lines get converted into wrinkles.
> 
> It happens because our skin looses firmnes and elasticity.
> To reduce or treat the wrinkles you can make use of different skin products like serums, moisturiser, sunscreen.
> These products will help your skin to recover faster.


YES YES YES

Also try to massage my face at the end of the day.


----------



## annag38.nyc (Apr 3, 2022)

annag38.nyc said:


> I think that embracing botox is the most rational way to do it. The lines and wrinkles that form in the skin because of muscular contractions can only be eradicated with a neurotoxin. there is no real other remedy for that.


Also, Botox won't affect you once it wears off. You can think of it as essentially delaying the aging process.


----------



## Alicia Paul (Apr 4, 2022)

If wrinkles are what you fear at such an early age, you need to be very possessive about your skincare routine. I think you should start educating yourself about why ph of skin is so important


----------



## Masque (Apr 8, 2022)

Alicia Paul said:


> If wrinkles are what you fear at such an early age, you need to be very possessive about your skincare routine. I think you should start educating yourself about why ph of skin is so important


Does diet play a big part in it or can it be addressed externally with cleansing creams, moisturizers, and other stuff?


----------



## Alicia Paul (Apr 8, 2022)

Masque said:


> Does diet play a big part in it or can it be addressed externally with cleansing creams, moisturizers, and other stuff?


That's a nice question. Do you know half of our appearance is dependent upon what we eat. The better you eat, the better you appear. So if you really fear, be conscious about your diet and enjoy the glow every now and then. Keeping your body hydrated and adding more vitamins to your diet is a secret to prevent wrinkles.


----------



## Masque (Apr 10, 2022)

Alicia Paul said:


> That's a nice question. Do you know half of our appearance is dependent upon what we eat. The better you eat, the better you appear. So if you really fear, be conscious about your diet and enjoy the glow every now and then. Keeping your body hydrated and adding more vitamins to your diet is a secret to prevent wrinkles.


Thank you. What kind of food you think should be avoided or minimized?


----------



## Alicia Paul (Apr 10, 2022)

Masque said:


> Thank you. What kind of food you think should be avoided or minimized?


Go for healthy food rather than junk. Make sure to avoid that fried items or frozen food as well. Be conscious about everything you eat. Do your own research about every food and then consume only. As a human, i believe we love many things that are not good for our health, you can minimize them. Eat a lot of juicy fruits. Do make sure that you eat a boiled egg everyday. This will help you stay young forever. This is my granny's tip so I believe in it.


----------



## Masque (Apr 11, 2022)

Alicia Paul said:


> Go for healthy food rather than junk. Make sure to avoid that fried items or frozen food as well. Be conscious about everything you eat. Do your own research about every food and then consume only. As a human, i believe we love many things that are not good for our health, you can minimize them. Eat a lot of juicy fruits. Do make sure that you eat a boiled egg everyday. This will help you stay young forever. This is my granny's tip so I believe in it.


Thanks for your expert advice and your granny's tip. As a human, always wanting what is not?
Thanks for your response.


----------



## fellowwomen (Apr 13, 2022)

jasmin02 said:


> I've been thinking about getting Botox for a while now. I've tried a few creams, some quite expensive and have had varying results. I have quite a creased forehead and I think I look older than I am. If I do take the plunge and get the injections, will my frown lines come back stronger if I don't repeat the treatment? I don't want to be stuck in a ritual of using Botox every few months and I don't want to be looking even worse if take a long break from treatment. Has anybody had the injections only once or a few times? Can you decide not to have Botox again after the first time and be OK?
> 
> View attachment 21747


I would recommend you to insert chemicals on your natural skin. If you want to solve a problem then you need to find out the source of that problem and reverse. Or you can use read this article on how to tighten your face skin and there are natural ways that you can follow to reduce your wrinkles.


----------



## Masque (Apr 13, 2022)

fellowwomen said:


> I would recommend you to insert chemicals on your natural skin. If you want to solve a problem then you need to find out the source of that problem and reverse.


Would it actually reverse the problem permanently?


----------



## rosebeauty (Apr 26, 2022)

Hello everyone, suggest me your face wash gels that you use and are satisfied with. I am a skin care maniac, if you wish, I can share with you the anti-wrinkle cream I use. Make sure you experience a change that everyone will notice.


----------



## rosebeauty (Apr 26, 2022)

arkadaşlar said:


> Doğal cildinize kimyasallar sürmenizi tavsiye ederim. Bir sorunu çözmek istiyorsanız, o sorunun kaynağını bulmanız ve tersine çevirmeniz gerekir. Veya yüz cildinizi nasıl sıkılaştıracağınızla ilgili bu makaleyi okuyabilirsiniz ve kırışıklıklarınızı azaltmak için izleyebileceğiniz doğal yollar vardır.
> [/ALINTI]
> Bunun için mükemmel kremi biliyorum. üstelik etkisini çok kısa sürede gösterir.


----------



## gordshelia (Oct 13, 2022)

jasmin02 said:


> I've been thinking about getting Botox for a while now. I've tried a few creams, some quite expensive and have had varying results. I have quite a creased forehead and I think I look older than I am. If I do take the plunge and get the injections, will my frown lines come back stronger if I don't repeat the treatment? I don't want to be stuck in a ritual of using Botox every few months and I don't want to be looking even worse if take a long break from treatment. Has anybody had the injections only once or a few times? Can you decide not to have Botox again after the first time and be OK?
> 
> View attachment 21747


Wrinkles begin as fine lines, which are microscopic creases on the skin. They are closer to the skin's surface than wrinkles, which are deeper. Wherever you make repetitive facial motions, such as the area surrounding your eyes and mouth when you grin or squint, you'll notice small lines on your face.


----------



## ernadrey11 (Oct 26, 2022)

Over time, those lines become more defined and turn into wrinkles. Although genetics and the natural aging process are the main causes of wrinkles, there are some things you can do to prevent or reduce their appearance. You could contact a doctor for help. I recommend reading Dr. Andrew Jacono reviews. One of the best things you can do for your skin is to protect it from the sun. Ultraviolet (UV) rays from the sun damage the collagen and elastin in your skin. These are the proteins that give your skin strength and elasticity. The loss of collagen and elastin leads to wrinkles and sagging skin. You can protect your skin from the sun by using sunscreen with an SPF of 30 or higher, wearing protective clothing, and limiting your time in the sun. In addition to sun protection, you can help prevent wrinkles by not smoking and maintaining a healthy diet and weight. Smoking damages the collagen and elastin in your skin and decreases the blood flow to your skin. This can lead to wrinkles, sagging skin, and a dull complexion.


----------

